# Ramshorns: My New Favorite Old Snail



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Let's face it, snails have a bad rap as pests and hitchhikers in our hobby. I recently "acquired" some ramshorn snails and I've been really impressed with their ability to graze on all types of algae. I swear they even ate the last bit of the BGA I was battling. I have about 200 of them in an ADA 90-P and they and 1 ottocinclus are the only algae eaters in the tank.

See the algae on the overflow? It was completely covered in that a week ago. If you've not kept them before they're worth another look.


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

Agreed!

I've a few nerites, gobs of ramshorns & MTS sharing the chores with oto cats, rubberlip plecos and bristle-noses - and the only algaes they can't seem to conquer are the green spots on older anubias leaves and the barest dusting on the glass.

~Bruce


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm a big fan of ramshorns, but they never get as big in my aquaria as they do in my ponds. Snail haters will cringe, but when I see a nice big one in the ponds, I bring it indoors.

Has anyone kept any of the new color varieties? Some of them look quite nice in internet photos, but I've never seen any in the flesh.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Michael said:


> I'm a big fan of ramshorns, but they never get as big in my aquaria as they do in my ponds. Snail haters will cringe, but when I see a nice big one in the ponds, I bring it indoors.
> 
> Has anyone kept any of the new color varieties? Some of them look quite nice in internet photos, but I've never seen any in the flesh.


I have a few orange ones that are pretty cool.

I wonder if it's just a food source issue. Outside I would imagine they have a lot more to eat.


----------



## gundaman (Feb 24, 2013)

I think they are good for cleaning up any leftovers.


----------

